# mallards, mallards and even more mallards



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I just spent the last 25 minutes or so watching wave after wave after wave of mallards go out to feed. the sky was almost black with mallards for that period of time. i am not sure where they were sitting, either the bear river club or the refuge from where they were coming from but they were heading out to go feed for sure. i may have to fire up the boat this week and go chase em. Looks like some birds may have moved in as i havent seen this many birds in the evening until now. i noticed it is a full moon so i am sure that has something to do with them moving like that but it was a HUGE influx of evening activity for sure. I usually see a few birds here and there as i feed dogs in the evening but this was just plain sick.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing I appreciate that hopefully with some cooler weather and after the new moon we can really get into them.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

The problem is with a full moon and a high pressure.. they feed at night and roost during the day, to me that means they dont move much around during the day.. find where they feed and maybe get lucky for a very earily morning shoot. reminds me of how last year finished up on the last few weeks of the season.. they wouldnt start to fly off the roost till 1/2 before the time closed for the day.. Frustrating as heck, get on the spot and you will have a shoot of your life miss it and you will watch blue sky all day!!!

They sure aren't feeding in the marshes, they be in the feilds!! and this year with the late indian summer most of the corn feilds are plowed under.. my how the dynamics change from week to week...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sprig Kennels said:


> I just spent the last 25 minutes or so watching wave after wave after wave of mallards go out to feed. the sky was almost black with mallards for that period of time. i am not sure where they were sitting, either the bear river club or the refuge from where they were coming from but they were heading out to go feed for sure. i may have to fire up the boat this week and go chase em. Looks like some birds may have moved in as i havent seen this many birds in the evening until now. i noticed it is a full moon so i am sure that has something to do with them moving like that but it was a HUGE influx of evening activity for sure. I usually see a few birds here and there as i feed dogs in the evening but this was just plain sick.


I watched them fly back to roost this morning. Wave after wave of mallards flying towards the BRC. this full moon has made a bunch of mallards feed at night. good to hear that there appear to be a lot of birds around. now its time to just set up on them and wack em!!!! thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

interesting thing is tonight i didnt see a single bird fly over the house and last night i saw thousands. i have to guess the cloud cover had something to do with it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have noticed the same thing further South......One day the mallards are thick as mosquitos, the next day they are gone. It has been wierd lately and made for some tough hunts. I think once we get some crap weather it will be game on again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I need to shoot some mallards this year.... sooo many spoonies where I go


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sprig Kennels said:


> interesting thing is tonight i didnt see a single bird fly over the house and last night i saw thousands. i have to guess the cloud cover had something to do with it.


if i had to guess i would think about the same. i know of a few corn fields that have been loaded before shooting time the past several days. perhaps the full moon and now clouds have something to do with whats going on.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

We have had an awesome hunt this year with mallards. Lots of pinnies this year as well


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like I have shot more pintails( and missed many more) than I remember in years. I am just happy that some migration seems to be coming. Unfortunately I waited for the influx of swans, and that just passed.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

We've shot a ton of pintails this year. Last weekend, we shot 2 with small sprigs. Not worth mounting yet though.


----------

